# Antlers



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

When do you guys throw them out? Or do you throw them out when they get too small? D was getting to the end of one and as I was going to take it away to throw it out he broke it in half. It didn't splinter or anything just wondering if it is better to take it away or can they chew it till it's gone?

I didn't even kno the antlers got smaller, only recently he's been wearing them down. He had that antler since July which is why I never knew that they get smaller bc only like a week ago it started getting smaller and he's always chewed on it. But I guess puppy teeth weren't gonna do that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't throw them out, I let Onyx finish them off.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Same here. Flex left no trace of his.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

So the smaller they get they won't splinter? It didn't look like it would.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Nah I aint seen 1 splinter


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have any experience with antlers, but my dogs love the beef soup bones. It helps to keep their interest by stuffing them with peanut butter and kibble and freezing them lol. 

I talked to a customer at work recently who hunts, and I asked him if he could hook me up with some antlers, and he went on this spiel about how giving them to the dogs would make them vicious! He uses bulldogs and hounds to hunt with, and claims the AC told him that feeding the dogs raw meat and any portion of bones from the animals he hunts would make dogs vicious. He was trying to leave and I was on the clock so I didn't really have time to properly educate him about what a crock of shit that was. 

Sorry DM... didn't intend to thread jack lol. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

lol don't worry it's still in topic lol

Lol makes them vicious, smh. they're chewers not a lot of things hold up thats why I don't mind spending the $$ on antlers bc they not only last him he loves them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I need to find a place here in az that sells antlers


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Petsmart and petco don't have them there? That's where I get em

They're pricey tho, $30 for one decent size Antler. If you hunt or know anyone who does that's a better route to go bc u can get a lot for the price of 3 of them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmmm I may have to go that route no huntin buddies out here lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ebar said:


> Hmmmm I may have to go that route no huntin buddies out here lol


I was just gonna suggest to make friends with a hunter lol. My uncle is a hunter.... I reckon I could twist his arm to get some antlers and some good venison sent down from Jersey lol.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I gots monies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't, lol! That's why I need the hook up!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Shoot ill pay you you pay him hahaha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol... I gotta make contact with him and see if he'll do it. I'll letcha know as soon as i find out though.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ebar said:


> Shoot ill pay you you pay him hahaha


I need to go take a walk out back, I know they are shedding there antlers.

I will send you some if I can find em. I am connected to our state forest the deer are everywhere.:reindeer:


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

I get mine from academy sports and they are decent size for 7.99 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey my violence-loving friend! Think my doggies too please! lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Department of natural resource auctions.... box of 10 full half rcks for $100 2 antlers would make 5 or more of the store bought size. We throw full half racks to them and move on.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Buy deer tags, harvest meat plus antlers=profit.......


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I like elk antlers better than deer.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Esty has bulk orders of them from time to time. The fresher ones do better, dont waste your $$ on the white chalky ones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Hey my violence-loving friend! Think my doggies too please! lol


I got you girl.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I like elk antlers better than deer.


I think I may have some of those but never could tell the difference. They don't look like that tho they are cut

But how can ya tell the difference?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I think I may have some of those but never could tell the difference. They don't look like that tho they are cut
> 
> But how can ya tell the difference?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Elk horns are mucho bigger! Twice the diameter.


----------

